# Possible New Tournament Idea



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been fishing a few weeks this year to decide whether or not I have what it takes to fish the Inshore Slam tournament. I clearly do not. However, I have been able to catch more than my fair share of trash fish. Therefore, I am proposing a new type of tournament for trash fish. The Trash can Slam - saltwater catfish, croaker and white trout. This idea may have been floated out there by some others as frustrated as myself. I was wondering if anyone else would be interested.



We may be able to get the following sponsors - Big Lots, Fred's, K-mart, Zebco, Thrift stores and the like. What would be an appropriate first place prize?



Jason


----------



## redawg77 (Mar 17, 2009)

I could see that being viable. I would at least be interested in a t-shirt (maybe a wife beater?). How about this as a first prize: A 1980s - era aluminum jonboat with a couple of oars and a rusty anchor? Maybe throw in couple of bungees to secure it to one's ride.



The 2nd, 3rd, etc. places could receive various big lots, et al merchandise - Neon green fishing rods, Billy Big Mouth Bass (painted to look like a croaker), and other assorted goodies.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the idea and I would be game to participate. The Destin Rodeo had a trash can slam (Jack, gafftop catfish and ladyfish.) division last October. It was one of the biggest payouts of the rodeo! I believe it was $1,000. I "lacked a jack" but it was fun trying to catch all 3. 

The 3 you picked would be easier to catch, so it would be more about size, which would be fun.Gift certificates to those places would be your best bet for prizes I would think. You might get people to participate that have never fished a tournament-even with a small fee you might get enough people generate cash prizes. It is also an idea for a division for a bigger tournament as well.


----------

